# Do I need to change?



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm running Vampires EDL's28-10-12 but I am thinking about getting some Laws 29.5. I checked the weight and the Laws are lighter but bigger. Do I need to change my clutching?


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

What springs are you running now? There is a thread stickied in the "how to" section on clutching put together by bootlegger, best info on clutching you could ask for!


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm still running on stock. I have not had any trouble as long as I stay in low when I am in the mud. Still on the same belt it came with.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i rode for 2 rides on my 29.5s with stock clutches did good in 2wd but when i had to use 4x4 even in low it didnt really wanna turn them worth a darn so i went with a epi maroon primary spring and red secondary which is a common setup for 29.5's and i really like this setup so far


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks I'll be ordering springs to.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah for that setup you definitely want a red secondary spring and either maroon or almond primary. I recently swapped mine to almond pri and red sec and all I can say is WOW!!!! You think your bike ow bad now? You ain't seen NOTHING yet! 
The almond doesn't have the stall the maroon does, that is why I chose it. Best $50 I ever spent.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

agreed... and for future references just check the clutching section


----------

